# sistemas de funcionamento



## Priscila R.

Olá!!
 
Como poderia traduzir "sistemas de funcionamento" para o Espanhol?
 
Segue a frase:
 
"O movimento de pessoas e sua reunião em centros que, através de sistemas de funcionamento buscavam contemplar os indispensáveis segmentos ao convívio coletivo provocou o surgimento de cidades,..." 
 
Gracias!
 
Pri.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Pri: no consigo captar el sentido de la frase.


----------



## Priscila R.

WhoSoyEu said:


> Pri: no consigo captar el sentido de la frase.


 

Está relacionada con el estatuto de la ciudad de Brasil, según la Constitución de 2001. En esta parte específicamente, se refiere al derecho de propiedad. 
Sigue más un parráfo para que lo puedas entender:


"Con estas informaciones, se observó que la propiedad inicialmente concebida como el derecho de usar, gozar, disponer y reivindicar de quien, indebidamente, detenga un bien,empezó a ser observada con unaobligación más, que es, la de satisfacer las necesidades de la sociedad.

El movimiento de personas y su reunión en centros que, a través de sistemas de funcionamiento buscaban contemplar a los indispensables segmentos a la convivencia colectiva ha provocado el surgimiento de las ciudades, que, además de una reunión urbana, también figuran en su perspectiva a las zonas rurales."

?Será que ahora está más claro?

Gracias, !eres muy amable!

Pri.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Desculpe, escrevi em espanhol por ato falho.

Mas "estatuto da cidade do Brasil"? "Constituição de 2001"?

O que exatamente é isso? Para mim, esses sistemas não fazem sentido na frase.


----------



## Priscila R.

WhoSoyEu said:


> Desculpe, escrevi em espanhol por ato falho.
> 
> Mas "estatuto da cidade do Brasil"? "Constituição de 2001"?
> 
> O que exatamente é isso? Para mim, esses sistemas não fazem sentido na frase.


 

!Hola!Whosoyeu,

Tavez mais uma vez não me fiz entender!!hee...Então vamos lá. Este trecho que coloquei refere-se ao Estatuto da Cidade que foi promulgado no Brasil, porque cada país possui o seu, por esse motivo é que coloquei "no Brasil". 
No Brasil, no texto constitucional, de 1988,se instituiu a política urbana como um dos primeiros mecanismos para atingir a função social da propriedade. Em seguida, em 2001, se regulamentaram os dispositivos constitucionais através de uma lei conhecida como Estatuto da Cidade.
O parágrafo enviado por mim, é a continuação da explicação do significado de Estatuto da Cidade no Brasil.
Minha dúvida é se poderia traduzir "sistemas de funcionamento" para o Espanhol como "sistemas de funcionamiento" nesse contexto específico, já que não sou profissional da área e não sei se exitiria essa expressão.

Espero poder ter ajudado a sanar a(s) sua(s) dúvida(s)!!

Gracias!!

Pri.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Imagino que esses "sistemas de funcionamento" sejam sistemas específicos destinados ao ordenamento das cidades, como o sistema de trânsito.

Se for isso, creio que "sistemas de/para funcionamiento" seja uma tradução aceitável.


----------



## zema

Sí, sistemas de funcionamiento. No lo conocía, pero parece ser _um jarg_ã_o_ típico de las Ciencias Sociales.

  Agora, pra falar verdade, não entendo bem o resto da frase. O que é _contempla_r...ao convívio coletivo? Integrar?


----------



## Carfer

zema said:


> Agora, pra falar verdade, não entendo bem o resto da frase. O que é _contempla_r...ao convívio coletivo? Integrar?


 
O problema não é da tradução da Priscilla, é de quem escreveu a frase original que, dêem-lhe as voltas que quiserem, não faz sentido nenhum. O autor anda manifestamente às turras com a língua portuguesa e com a clareza na expressão das ideias.


----------



## Priscila R.

zema said:


> Sí, sistemas de funcionamiento. No lo conocía, pero parece ser _um jarg_ã_o_ típico de las Ciencias Sociales.
> 
> Agora, pra falar verdade, não entendo bem o resto da frase. O que é _contempla_r...ao convívio coletivo? Integrar?


 

Hola, Zema!!

Também acredito ser um "jargão"!!!
Referente a frase, os "sistemas de funcionamento" aqui descritos, são o ato de usar, gozar, dispor e reivindicar da propriedade. O fato de as pessoas se unirem e discutirem buscando melhorías para a cidade que incidiriam diretamente em suas propriedades, fez com que suas reivindicações fossem "levadas em consideração", sendo assim seríam  todos "contemplados" de certa maneira, já que pertencem ao coletivo e assim começaram a surgir as "cidades".

Será que consegui me fazer entender ou piorei????

!Saludos!!

Pri.


----------



## Priscila R.

Carfer said:


> O problema não é da tradução da Priscilla, é de quem escreveu a frase original que, dêem-lhe as voltas que quiserem, não faz sentido nenhum. O autor anda manifestamente às turras com a língua portuguesa e com a clareza na expressão das ideias.


 

Carfer,

Agradeço imensamente a sua manifestação, porque além de não ser profissional da área, procuro entender se o texto original está escrito de maneira a contemplar o direito e fico procurando agulhas em palheiros!!!
Realmente já pedi ao autor muitas explicações sobre termos por ele empregados e somente assim ficaram claros, mas ainda restam muitas dúvidas!!!
Desde já agradeço imensamente a sua atenção, compreensão e paciência!!Pois sem a ajuda do fórum, ou seja, sua e a dos demais, realmente, não sei o que faria, ou melhor, não o faria!!

!Eres muy amable!

Gracias,

Pri.


----------



## Carfer

Priscila R. said:


> Carfer,
> 
> Agradeço imensamente a sua manifestação, porque além de não ser profissional da área, procuro entender se o texto original está escrito de maneira a contemplar o direito e fico procurando agulhas em palheiros!!!
> Realmente já pedi ao autor muitas explicações sobre termos por ele empregados e somente assim ficaram claros, mas ainda restam muitas dúvidas!!!
> Desde já agradeço imensamente a sua atenção, compreensão e paciência!!Pois sem a ajuda do fórum, ou seja, sua e a dos demais, realmente, não sei o que faria, ou melhor, não o faria!!
> 
> !Eres muy amable!
> 
> Gracias,
> 
> Pri.


 
Não tem que agradecer, evidentemente, mas olhe que o conteúdo jurídico desta frase é zero. A anterior sim, expressa conceitos jurídicos sem que haja nada de particular a censurar-lhe, mas esta não tem nada que ver com o direito nem com nada que se entenda. Não se aflija nem se censure, que o problema não é seu.


----------



## zema

Oi, Pri! Tua explicação foi ótima, e ficou bem mais claro. E obrigado Carfer por me responder.

  Também usamos em espanhol _contemplar_ nesse sentido de “levar em conta /em consideração”.

 Acho então que o que me confunde nessa frase é o uso do “_ao_”, soaria menos estranho para mim se dissesse _pelo_ ou _mediante_, mas creio que a ideia deve ser mais ou menos essa, né?


----------



## Priscila R.

zema said:


> Oi, Pri! Tua explicação foi ótima, e ficou bem mais claro. E obrigado Carfer por me responder.
> 
> Também usamos em espanhol _contemplar_ nesse sentido de “levar em conta /em consideração”.
> 
> Acho então que o que me confunde nessa frase é o uso do “_ao_”, soaria menos estranho para mim se dissesse _pelo_ ou _mediante_, mas creio que a ideia deve ser mais ou menos essa, né?


 
Hola, Zema

Que bom que você conseguiu entender!!! 
O sentido de "ao" pode sim, dependendo da frase significar "pelo" ou "mediante".


!Saludos!


Pri.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Priscila R. said:


> Carfer,
> 
> Agradeço imensamente a sua manifestação, porque além de não ser profissional da área, procuro entender se o texto original está escrito de maneira a contemplar o direito e fico procurando agulhas em palheiros!!!
> Realmente já pedi ao autor muitas explicações sobre termos por ele empregados e somente assim ficaram claros, mas ainda restam muitas dúvidas!!!
> Desde já agradeço imensamente a sua atenção, compreensão e paciência!!Pois sem a ajuda do fórum, ou seja, sua e a dos demais, realmente, não sei o que faria, ou melhor, não o faria!!
> 
> !Eres muy amable!
> 
> Gracias,
> 
> Pri.



Existem pessoas que pensam que escrever ou falar de forma empolada e embolada é demonstração de erudição. Não percebem que a verdadeira erudição é conseguir transmitir idéias de forma simples e inteligível.

Não afirmo ser este o caso, mas que a frase está confusa, está, e concordo com o Carfer.


----------



## Priscila R.

WhoSoyEu said:


> Existem pessoas que pensam que escrever ou falar de forma empolada e embolada é demonstração de erudição. Não percebem que a verdadeira erudição é conseguir transmitir idéias de forma simples e inteligíveis.
> 
> Não afirmo ser este o caso, mas que a frase está confusa, está, e concordo com o Carfer.


 

Concordo com você!!

!Gracias!

Pri.


----------



## Carfer

Só posso dizer que nunca ouvi chamar a direitos e faculdades, como são os direitos de gozo e fruição duma coisa pelo proprietário, 'sistemas de funcionamento' nem entendo como é que tal terminologia lhes poderia ser aplicada.
E quanto a '_contemplar_', sim, pode ter esse sentido, mas a frase continua ininteligível.


----------

